# Upgrading FreeNAS breaks FreeBSD clients



## balanga (Mar 20, 2019)

Just found out last week that upgrading FreeNAS to the latest version breaks any FreeBSD clients which have SMB shares on the server. This is due to FreeNAS no longer supporting SMB v1.

( Note to Mods: I know I mentioned FreeNAS, but I think it is relevant to FreeBSD)


----------



## unix4you2 (Mar 20, 2019)

Hi balanga 

Look at this conversation in the freebase list.  I Hope this help you:





__





						mount_smbfs question (re-post)
					





					lists.freebsd.org
				




And the next conversations too:




__





						mount_smbfs question (re-post)
					





					lists.freebsd.org
				




Did you think to use NFSv3 or preferably NFSv4 in your server for FreeBSD clients?

Regards.


----------



## balanga (Mar 20, 2019)

There seems to be a simple solution...- https://www.ixsystems.com/community/threads/changes-in-smb-for-11-1u5-to-11-1u6.69442/#post-477577

Go into your SMB configuration and try pasting the following into the "Auxiliary Parameters" field. Doing so will add that parameter to the SMB.conf.


```
min protocol = SMB1
```

I haven't tried it myself yet.

I don't think changing numerous clients to comply with some arbitrary change to a server is particularly good practice if things had been working fairly reasonably up to this point.


----------



## unix4you2 (Mar 20, 2019)

balanga said:


> There seems to be a simple solution...- https://www.ixsystems.com/community/threads/changes-in-smb-for-11-1u5-to-11-1u6.69442/#post-477577
> 
> Go into your SMB configuration and try pasting the following into the "Auxiliary Parameters" field. Doing so will add that parameter to the SMB.conf.
> 
> ...



I think that is the solution but you should check the right syntax for your smb.conf because in the second link I shared you they told about *client min protocol*

Anyway I know is frustrating that upgrading a server the clients goes down, but remember that smb1 as protocol has some security problems so clients should upgrade to v2 almost.   Remember that ransomware and forks of it uses samba (or windows shares) to infect another machines so is very important to upgrade your version .

Regards.


----------



## guidok (Mar 20, 2019)

balanga said:


> Just found out last week that upgrading FreeNAS to the latest version breaks any FreeBSD clients which have SMB shares on the server. This is due to FreeNAS no longer supporting SMB v1.



Add the following to the Auxiliary Parameters section on the Services / SMB page:


```
ntlm auth = yes
min protocol = NT1
```

I needed it to get my Sonos equipment working again. It's kind of sad that's required: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1065944801126817797


----------

